# Zwei Alphacool AiO in Fractal Design R6: Temperaturen ok?



## xenon0815 (12. Oktober 2021)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bräuchte mal eure Meinung. Ich habe folgende Komponenten in einem Fractal Design R6:

Gigabyte RTX 3080 Gaming OC gekühlt mit Alphacool Eiswolf 2 (360er Radi Front)
Intel Core-i7 10700K (non-OC) gekühlt mit Alphacool Eisbaer 360 (360er Radi Top)
Beide Radis werden mit Noctua NF-F12 PWM betrieben (dauerhaft 50% PWM)
2x Noctua NF-A14 PWM im Gehäuseboden (50% Leistung bis 70°C CPU, dann hoch bis auf 70%, sonst wird es mir zu laut).
1x Noctua NF-A14 ULN bei 12V

Beim Spielen (z.B. New World) habe ich bei der GPU eine max. Temperatur von ca. 70°C. Die CPU bewegt sich ebenfalls bei 70°C, kann aber im Peak mal gaaaaanz kurz auch 80°C erreichen (der i7 ist irgendwie sehr sprunghaft mit seiner Temperatur )

Sind die Temperaturen so in Ordnung? Sollte ich den Airflow ändern? Ich hatte vorher den Radi der GPU in das Gehäuse blasend, aber das war irgendwie echt suboptimal, da die CPU dann noch heißer wurde.
Oder benötige ich ein größeres Gehäuse, damit ich mehr Lüfter montieren kann, welche mehr Frischluft ins Gehäuse bringen?

Danke für euren Rat!

Hier noch ein Bild wie die Luft sich so bewegt im Gehäuse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoppss (12. Oktober 2021)

Na ja, Experten in diesem Forum greifen bei solchen Fragen auch zu Trockeneis oder Flüssigluft! Ansonsten ist das doch alles weit im grünen Bereich!
Aber, mal ernsthaft, Temperaturen bis 90/95 Grad sollten Deinem System doch keine Leistungseinbußen bescheren. Man kann diese Teile eben nicht mit Zimmertertemperatur oder 40-50 Grad sinnvoll betreiben. Stören Dich da nicht eher die DBA bei so vielen Lüftern?


----------



## matti30 (12. Oktober 2021)

ich würde die Lüfter der Front AiO noch drehen, dass die Frischluft ansaugen. Dürfte den Temps gut tun.
So könntest vielleicht im Boden die 2 140iger weg lassen.


----------



## xenon0815 (13. Oktober 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Na ja, Experten in diesem Forum greifen bei solchen Fragen auch zu Trockeneis oder Flüssigluft! Ansonsten ist das doch alles weit im grünen Bereich!
> Aber, mal ernsthaft, Temperaturen bis 90/95 Grad sollten Deinem System doch keine Leistungseinbußen bescheren. Man kann diese Teile eben nicht mit Zimmertertemperatur oder 40-50 Grad sinnvoll betreiben. Stören Dich da nicht eher die DBA bei so vielen Lüftern?


Hmmm Lautstärke ist eigentlich ok. Wüsste nicht wie ich das besser hinbekommen könnte.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Oktober 2021)

Du hast zwei Radiatoren die aus Metall bestehen, bedeutet... auch wenn sie rausblasen geben sie dennoch Wärme ins Gehäuse mit ab. Die Raumtemperatur wird immer kühler sein und vergiss manche Aussagen mit dem Kamineffekt. In einem Gehäuse gibt es kein Kamineffekt.

Bedeutet... vorne rein blasend und oben auch.
Unten dann schauen wie die Temperaturen der Spannungswandler, des Chipsatzes und der Laufwerke ausfallen und dann entscheiden, ob die unteren Lüfter verbaut bleiben oder gar ganz ausgebaut werden können. Wenn dir die Temperaturen nicht gefallen, dann lass oben rausblasen.

Dann die Flussrichtung der Pumpen mal nachsehen.

Auf den Kühler sollte mit Pfeile gekennzeichnet sein, wie sie verlaufen. GGf. auch in die Bedienungsanleitung schauen, denn dort sollten diese auch mit vermerkt sein. Denn wenn es mit der Flussrichtung passt, dann kannst du mit zwei Kreisläufe nur einen machen. Die AIOs haben Schnellkupplungen dran. Der Vorteil ist das du mit einem Kreislauf dann zwei Radiatoren mit dran hast und beides jeweils wie stark sie ausgelastet werden profitieren können.

Einfach austesten was die besseren Temperaturen ergibt, denn das kannst nur DU austesten und einsehen.


----------



## xenon0815 (13. Oktober 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Du hast zwei Radiatoren die aus Metall bestehen, bedeutet... auch wenn sie rausblasen geben sie dennoch Wärme ins Gehäuse mit ab. Die Raumtemperatur wird immer kühler sein und vergiss manche Aussagen mit dem Kamineffekt. In einem Gehäuse gibt es kein Kamineffekt.
> 
> Bedeutet... vorne rein blasend und oben auch.
> Unten dann schauen wie die Temperaturen der Spannungswandler, des Chipsatzes und der Laufwerke ausfallen und dann entscheiden, ob die unteren Lüfter verbaut bleiben oder gar ganz ausgebaut werden können. Wenn dir die Temperaturen nicht gefallen, dann lass oben rausblasen.
> ...


Ich habe leider vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich bereits einen Kreislauf habe.


----------



## Shinna (13. Oktober 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Flüssigluft!


What?  Du meinst sicher LN2 oder Helium. 


Hoppss schrieb:


> Stören Dich da nicht eher die DBA bei so vielen Lüftern?


Die Lautstärke addiert sich ja nicht durch die Anzahl der Lüfter. Bei Verwendung von guten Lüftern und einem Mesh-Case kriegt man idR einen kühleren UND leiseren PC.


----------



## type_o (13. Oktober 2021)

Hallo, teste mal wie sich die Temp's verhalten. wenn der hintere Lüfter auch 'einblasend' ist. 
Da kommt ja gleich Frischluft auf das MB und zum oberen Radi. 
Also nur Hecklüfter drehen.


----------



## xenon0815 (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe jetzt einige Dinge geändert und es ist weitaus besser:

Hinterer Lüfter oben ist komplett raus (wenn ich ihn einblasend montiere, dann gibt es merkwürdige Geräusche)
Die unteren zwei Lüfter habe ich auf einen Lüfter reduziert.
Turbo Boost der CPU deaktiviert (siehe https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Windows_CPU_Turbo_Boost_deaktivieren). Ich nutze den Rechner sowieso nur für Gaming. 
Lüfterdrehzahl der Radi-Lüfter auf 40% runtergeregelt.

Insgesamt ist der Rechner nun weitaus kühler und auch leiser.
Ob ich mit einem Big-Tower noch mehr rausholen kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Oktober 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Na ja, Experten in diesem Forum greifen bei solchen Fragen auch zu Trockeneis oder Flüssigluft! Ansonsten ist das doch alles weit im grünen Bereich!
> Aber, mal ernsthaft, Temperaturen bis 90/95 Grad sollten Deinem System doch keine Leistungseinbußen bescheren. Man kann diese Teile eben nicht mit Zimmertertemperatur oder 40-50 Grad sinnvoll betreiben. Stören Dich da nicht eher die DBA bei so vielen Lüftern?


Heutige Systeme sind auch nicht mit einem Atari vergleichbar... 

Mein Rechner hat 14 (+ 1x Netzteil Lüfter) Lüfter verbaut und dennoch ist mein Rechner selbst mit Last lautlos, weil alle Lüfter nicht über 500 U/min drehen müssen.



Hoppss schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar vor über 35 jahren mal in meinem ATARI 512 das "TOS" mit einem 100W Lötkolben ausgetauscht und den Arbeitsspeicher verdoppelt ... das LEGO-System dagegen ist heute eher pillepalle ...


----------



## Watschnburli (14. Oktober 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Man kann diese Teile eben nicht mit Zimmertertemperatur oder 40-50 Grad sinnvoll betreiben.


Doch! Custom Wakü! 3090 @39°! Bei der CPU wirds zwar anspruchsvoller, ist aber trotzdem was drin (Temperaturtechnisch). Und ganz ehrlich, so viel mehr als zwei Fertigwaküdingensens kostet ne custom auch nicht!


----------



## Hoppss (14. Oktober 2021)

Watschnburli schrieb:


> Doch! Custom Wakü! 3090 @39°! Bei der CPU wirds zwar anspruchsvoller, ist aber trotzdem was drin


Wow ... werd ich mir merken, 39° ist schon eine Ansage! Nur, Wasser werde ich auf absehbare Zeit persönlich nicht in meinem Rechner als Standard verweilen lassen. Lieber würde ich mir da für noch ein paar $ mehr eine Klimaanlage für heiße Sommertage in meinem DG besorgen ... obwohl, da sollte man ja eigentlich sowieso das schöne Wetter möglichst draußen genießen anstatt am Rechner zu daddeln


----------



## IICARUS (15. Oktober 2021)

Bei einer Wasserkühlung kommt es nur darauf an, was für Temperaturen angestrebt werden. Solange GPU und CPU nicht ins Temperaturlimit rennen ist alles gut. Der Rest hängt davon ab wie kühl und leise alles ausfallen soll.

Zum Beispiel mit meiner Wakü, Wassertemperatur 30°C, CPU 55-65°C, GPU 43°C.
Hierzu muss ich auch eine gewisse Fläche mit meinen Radiatoren verbaut haben. Meine 14 verbauten Lüfter darauf sind selbst mit Last komplett lautlos, da sie nicht über 500 U/min laufen müssen.

Beispiel 2  mit der Wakü meines Sohnes.
Wassertemperatur 42-44°C, CPU 65-75°C, GPU 55°C.

Verbaut hat er nicht so viele Radiatoren, daher fallen auch die Temperaturen höher aus. Die Lüfter müssen mit Last dann auch an die 1200-1400 U/min laufen und sind daher auch gut hörbar. Er möchte aber keinen externen Radiator bei sich stehen haben und mit Games hat er ehe Kopfhörer auf, daher ist ihm egal wie laut der Rechner wird. Er ist aber immer noch kühler und leiser als zuvor mit Luftkühlung und sein System läuft temperaturmäßig ohne Probleme.


----------



## Dellwin (20. Oktober 2021)

Ein R6 Gehäuse ist ja auch nicht gerade von Vorteil wenn man gute Temperaturen haben will. Von daher Alles gut solange die Temps noch im humanen Bereich bleiben. 

Denke weitaus mehr würde dann eher ein Gehäuse wie ein Meshify 2 bringen,wenn man deutlich bessere Temperaturen haben will.


----------

